# how they got there names



## EnglishSpotgirl4life (Mar 19, 2010)

I was just wondering how your guys bunnies got there names. My two boys... Monoxide and Madrox got there names from my fave group Twiztid that is the two guys names in there. Madrox in the group i am in love with him and my Madrox at home too. they fit the guys just prefectly.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

All three of mine are named as *I* see them...
Maud looks like a maud to me (what the hell does a 'maud' look like  )
Malc like a malc and Colin like...yep you guessed...a Colin! :lol::lol::lol:
I think their names suit them well?
.


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine are Audrey - named after Audrey Hepburn as she looks like Audrey Hep in one of those wide hats when she she has one ear up and one down. the other is called Harrison - my son named him after Harrison Ford. Hello Maud, Malc and Colin! Nice to see you guys on another site!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine are named after Scottish Islands  Islay & Jura.


----------



## Ginniepig (Mar 26, 2010)

When our lion-lops were born it was almost Christmas so we gave them all Christmas names - Bauble, Bow, Robin, Sprout, Parsnip, Snowflake, and Pudding then there was LJ (Lionel Junior, because she looked like her dad, who unfortunately died before they were born :frown: )
We kept Bow and LJ and also Robin who we then decided to call Poirot because he is White with a black 'moustache' 
We also have Nessa, Bryn and Doris who are named after Gavin and Stacey characters  
I know what you mean, some rabbits just look like their name! Like our other bunnies George and Bertie 
Your bunnies are lovely, and their names definately suit them


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dolly got her name beause I like nice traditional names for my pets...and i thought Dolly suited her xx


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

patch got his name as when he was a bubby, she was distinctively beige with brown markings, Doesn't look that way much now... 
Pebbles colour resembled the typical colour of a pebble.
Sonny (horsey) already named when i rescued him.
Tilly (dog) names by my mum, and in memory of my auntie Tinker.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

EnglishSpotgirl4life said:


> I was just wondering how your guys bunnies got there names. My two boys... Monoxide and Madrox got there names from my fave group Twiztid that is the two guys names in there. Madrox in the group i am in love with him and my Madrox at home too. they fit the guys just prefectly.


NO WAY ARE YOU A JUGGALO!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I was thinkng out using my breeders name f my pugs as 'Puggalo' 

I'm more into ICP myself (have an ICP too)

Fnny where you find juggalos!!

MCL!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww thought you were in England


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Boo was named after the girl in mosters inc film cos i liked the name and thought id use it for my first pet. although he is a boo and my friend says boo is a girls name.

my other bun that im getting tomorrow is called ivy and im keeping it as i like it!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

-Rosie got her name because of her "rosy" personality when I first got her away from the horrible breeder.
-Daisy got her's just because I liked the name (she was originally called Twitch by previous owner) and had already chosen the name for Charlie before he had a sex change after seeing the vet. 
-George just looks like a George to me and I think it really suits his personality. 
-Ember was already named when I got her and didn't want to change it as it suits her colouring.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Zebedee was named after the character in the magic roundabout (funnily enough!) and also just because I liked the name. Blossom was given her name before I got her from the rescue so decided to stick with it.

My two new buns that I am yet to get are Hutch who was named by my mum so his name will stay and also Panda who I am rehoming. She already has this name and it suits her so that'll be here to stay as well


----------



## EnglishSpotgirl4life (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow really cool guys!! all have a interesting story!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mercedes and Mclaren started off as Mercedes and Porshe, lol, but after finding out that Porshe was a boy, I thought it was 2 girly and changed it to Mclaren! I chose Mercedes and another car name because I got them without my OH knowing and he is a Merc finatic so I thought it woukd soften him up, lol. Plus I liked the name Mercedes and Mclaren just fits so well!

Rascal came to me as Mischief but I called him Missy(no good for a boy!) but it suited his personality so I thought I would go for something that still ment "naughty"!

Marley was named after Bob Marley because as a baby she was soooo chilled(she is a monster now!) made a mistake with that name!

Gypsy her sister was very independant and I thought Gyspy would suit her for that! She still is independant!

Benjamin & Franklin - need I say more, lol. Ben was named after ben the song about a rat because he stands on his back legs alot of the time! Fraklin came later and it just fit with Ben!

Sullivan & Sidney - Sullivan was actually named when I saw the name of a member on here  and I liked it, it makes me think of Sully from Monsters Inc  , Sidney took me ages to decide on but just fitted.

Sabre my nan chose(we all chose a name, put them on paper, threw them on the floor and let the puppy choose one!)

Tiger my mum chose because he looked like a little tiger cub pacing up and down the patio door when we found him!

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

- well my two are Toby and Tess.

- 'Toby' was 'Toby' at the rescue centre I got him from, so I decided to keep it as he does look like a Toby  and also co-incidentally the budgie we had when I was a kid was also called Toby, so it's in memory of him too 

- Tess, I got about a year later, and well, obviously 'Tess' goes with 'Toby' (known as TT collectively ) but also cos my surname is Coe. So she's Tess Coe.. as in 'Tesco' the supermarket...!!!  Well, my Mum always joked she should have called me Tess, so I couldn't resist it  (and whenever I order my food shopping with Tesco online, she always comes to the door and greets them, so she must know that's her name ) Poor baby being named after a supermarket 

- I also had a rabbit when I was young, called Sebastian (RIP gorgeous bun). Well, with my surname being Coe, the reason is obvious  . And he did always run very fast around the living room just like his namesake. A bit embarrassing when we took him to the vet though, and they came into the waiting room and called for..Sebastian Coe :blushing:


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

helebelina said:


> - well my two are Toby and Tess.
> 
> - 'Toby' was 'Toby' at the rescue centre I got him from, so I decided to keep it as he does look like a Toby  and also co-incidentally the budgie we had when I was a kid was also called Toby, so it's in memory of him too
> 
> ...


Love these stories! Particularly liking Tess Coe! Talking of surnames, my two are very definitely Audrey Rabbit and Harrison Rabbit - Rabbit seems a good surname for a bunny! Any of yours got surnames?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Lottie was already named when we rescued her and I liked it so it stayed, my OH named Alan. We were meant to be a temporary home for him and I didn't want to get attached by naming him but my OH did and it has stuck (and then we kept him!) It does suit him though I think but is also embarrassing at the vets when they call out his name.

The only other bun i've named (as I just kept the rescue name with the others) was Nala and thats because she was a lionhead and the female lion in the lion king was nala.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I fell in love with this little fella and called him Kaya. After two days, I decided it didn't suit him and he became Rufus. When he got a wife, I called her Rosie Lee, which suits her very well, because she's a real soft girlie.
Then I got this French lop who needed a French name. I called him Matisse because I had heard the name for a little boy on TV. He then got a wife called Canelle, sadly she died way too early. I got a new doe and called her Louise in honour of my first bun Marylou.


----------



## EnglishSpotgirl4life (Mar 19, 2010)

I love some of the names!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Lottie was already named when we rescued her and I liked it so it stayed, my OH named Alan. We were meant to be a temporary home for him and I didn't want to get attached by naming him but my OH did and it has stuck (and then we kept him!) It does suit him though I think but is also embarrassing at the vets when they call out his name.
> 
> The only other bun i've named (as I just kept the rescue name with the others) was Nala and thats because she was a lionhead and the female lion in the lion king was nala.


Did you call him 'Alan' cos it's 'Nala' backwards? or was that just co-incidence?


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Aw Tess and Toby are so dishy and they look so in love! Hope mine Audrey and Harrison, end up in love - putting them together soon. Love the name Alan! I like giving them human names - it seems right. I know some bunny owners are very against it...


----------



## EnglishSpotgirl4life (Mar 19, 2010)

See i was gonna name my boys Jamie and Paul but decied not too.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My lot are just random names lol, although im wanting a theme to future names and thinking singers/groups for it.
My buck im possibly keeping maybe Travis and the doe i havent thought about really lol there is a doe with 1 lue 1 brown eye which if she stays will be bowie like the singer (same as his eyes) so would fit in well.


----------

